# Obstacles to fitness, help me drive around joint pain and downer head talk.



## GreenLit (Aug 2, 2009)

My entry back into a bodybuilding program will be with P90X, though that doesn't appear to be the thing here hopefully I'll be successful with this and from it will be able to setup a gym routine, where I'd rather be.

*Backstory*
I first started lifting in high school over one summer. It was great, I loved it. My life got derailed shortly after and in the two periods since that I've attempted to get back into bodybuilding I've been met with joint pain, back pain, skin burn and negative head talk. My wrists give me trouble on lat pulls and over the head tricep work. My knees give me trouble on leg extensions and squats. My skin burns at times, other times not, head to toe even between my knuckles and on my scalp. And my head gives me trouble through all of it with comments like "You're shit", "You can't do this", "Loser", etc. I also get violent imagery like my wrists breaking or my arms dislocating, back snapping in half, etc.

I'm hoping that by switching up my program to a video series like P90X I can refocus my mind towards the positive as well as going to the weight training community for ideas to switch my routines with should I encounter a joint problem that I'll be successful this run.

*Stats*
Sex: Male
Age: 24
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 140 (I don't believe that's accurate, I'm thinking more like 145 but my weigh-ins will be on the same scale so it shouldn't matter too much)

*Pic*
Flexed






Unflexed





*Goals*
I'm doing this to feel better, stronger and increase my self esteem but my goal is simply to finish the program, that is stick to it for the 90 days. The program is P90X lean version. I'll be dealing with joint pain, skin burn and a lot of negative head talk/imagery which has kept me from keeping a workout regimen in the past so my goal is to simply keep working the program, trying different things if joint issues arise, basically keep working at it trying something over nothing for the 90 day period. If I'm successful with my first run of P90X I'll jump into again with the more resistance focused classic version, eventually I'd like to be back in the gym with my own routine.

*Workout Log*
I'll probably be quoting posts from my blog to put in this thread, my blog can be found at greenlithallway dot blogspot dot com should you be curious. There you can find more pictures of varying posses, pictures of my workout equipment and various whatevers.

*Nutrition*
I will be following the P90X level 1 nutrition plan. I'll post this in more detail later.

*Program*
I will be following the P90X lean program. I'll post this in more detail later.



Look forward to working with you guys to get around the issues I have.

GL


----------



## Marat (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on making the decision to get back into bodybuilding, and good luck with your next 90 days with P90x. Hopefully, the P90x program will help you take a step in the right direction and bring you closer to your current goals. In the future, if you find that P90x no longer is effective in guiding you to your ultimate goal, feel free to come back for additional advice.

Again, good luck and keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## Marat (Aug 2, 2009)

GreenLit said:


> My entry back into a bodybuilding program will be with P90X, though that doesn't appear to be the thing here hopefully I'll be successful with this and from it will be able to setup a gym routine, where I'd rather be.



One more thing...I'd like to touch on this comment.

The typical goals of individuals when they get into bodybuilding is something along the lines of getting lean or putting on mass and generally a combination of the two. Additionally, they are looking for a quick fix method. Unfortunately, strict 90 day programs and things of that sort ultimately do not do much in really creating an understanding of how the whole body transformation works. They replace education with just directions. That may work for some, but in order to make your results last...it really helps to understand whats going on.

However, given that your current goals are more mental than physical...perhaps the program can do you some good. 

What we want to avoid is having you spin your wheels for 90 days because the physical results/education that you get from the program will be sub-optimal. 

Hopefully, the program will help you with your psychological goals. It probably will.

But again, when you decide you want to learn a thing or two...feel free to ask for some advice.


----------



## GreenLit (Aug 3, 2009)

m11 said:


> Congratulations on making the decision to get back into bodybuilding, and good luck with your next 90 days with P90x. Hopefully, the P90x program will help you take a step in the right direction and bring you closer to your current goals. In the future, if you find that P90x no longer is effective in guiding you to your ultimate goal, feel free to come back for additional advice.
> 
> Again, good luck and keep us posted on how you are doing.



Will do.



m11 said:


> One more thing...I'd like to touch on this comment.
> 
> The typical goals of individuals when they get into bodybuilding is something along the lines of getting lean or putting on mass and generally a combination of the two. Additionally, they are looking for a quick fix method. Unfortunately, strict 90 day programs and things of that sort ultimately do not do much in really creating an understanding of how the whole body transformation works. They replace education with just directions. That may work for some, but in order to make your results last...it really helps to understand whats going on.
> 
> ...



With effort I will be looking around for a program to get into in hopefully not too long.


----------



## GreenLit (Aug 3, 2009)

Week 1 Day 1 Core Synergistics


*Program*

1. Stacked Foot/Staggered Hands Push-Up
2x5.
For whatever reason I under performed here, I know I'm capable of more push ups as I did a test run a few days ago.

2. Banana Roll (2 Reps)
Completed.
I was unwieldy, needed my hands to stabalize myself when rolled onto my sides, had back pain when on my back, otherwise without issue.

3. Leaning Crescent Lunges (24 Reps)
5 pd weight x 24.

4. Squat Run (60 Sec)
5 pd weight.
Right shoulder had issue with popping or curnching sounds, no pain.

5. Sphinx Push-Up
Knee down.
Again really weak with push ups.

6. Bow to Boat (5 Reps)
Completed.
No issue.

7. Low Lateral Skaters (20 Reps)
Completed.
No issue.

8. Lunge & Reach (120 Sec)
5 pd weight 1x2.
Had issues and stopped halfway, see notes.

Break & Stretch (45 Sec)

9. Prison Cell Push-UP (8 Reps)
Knees touching. 6x without push-up between knees moving up to chest.

10. Side Hip Raise (30-40 Reps)
Attempted and stopped, see notes.

11. Squat X-Press (30 Reps)
Attempted and stopped, see notes. Stopped workout here.

12. Plank to Chaturanga Run (60 Sec)
13. Walking Push-Up (4 Reps Each)
14. Superman Banana (60 Sec)
15. Lunge Kickback Curl Press (20 Reps)
16. Towel Hoppers (60 Sec)
17. Ballistic Stretch (45 Sec)
18. Reach High & Under Push-Ups (Max Reps)
19. Steam Engine (50 Reps)
20. Dreya Roll
Bonus Routines
21. Plank to Chaturango Iso (60 Sec)
22. Halfback (60 Sec)
23. Table Dip Leg Raise (60 Sec)
*I'm working on getting the P90X Fitness Guide in pdf form as the guide breaks down each routine, then I'll post up a pic of the corresponding page to elaborate on what everything is. All I've found so far is the old, spiral bound guide which doesn't have the workout guide I'm referring to.


*Notes*

I had to stop this workout 32 minutes into a 57 minute program ending at the 9th exercise. I developed a strong headache the pain of which intensified with motion and I was feeling faint and sick. I rested a bit and tried to keep going before I made my decision to quit early but in the end I decided it best to stop. It's unfortunate I wasn't able to finish but I don't want to burn myself out early. I ended up forgetting to do the cool down and going straight into a shower. I had to sit down for a few minutes once I stepped out the shower, I started feeling sick again and didn't have the energy to stand upright. I'm a bit disappointed in my energy level but I guess that's to be expected with how sedentary I've been lately. I can only improve from here.

My breathing got into my ear, that is my breath got clogged up and my ears would pop then I would hear my breathing in my ear. I've had this throughout my life when I would exert myself, interestingly I didn't have this problem when I had my short period of lifting in high school but I had it before and after. I can't stand it but there's nothing I know of to prevent it so I'll just have to push through.

I had back pain during one exercise (2. Banana Roll) and my right shoulder was popping during another one (4. Squat Run). I have various joints popping and my chest crunching on and off throughout the workout.

My breath was still clogged up two hours later but I was feeling good.


----------



## Marat (Aug 3, 2009)

What do you eat before your routine?


----------



## GreenLit (Aug 4, 2009)

m11 said:


> What do you eat before your routine?



I'm doing my workouts first thing in the morning, eating after. What I eat after is the protein shake outlined by the program. I've read from a few sources that chocolate milk is a good recovery drink so I plan on taking that after the workout in place of the P90X recovery drink which is quite expensive ($51 shipped) then taking the protein drink as breakfast about a half hour after the chocolate milk.

Not sure what percent chocolate milk to get as I could buy premade in the gallon or mix it myself with syrup into whichever percentage milk.

Thanks for following up with me.


----------



## GreenLit (Aug 4, 2009)

Week 1 Day 2 Cardio X


*Program*

Warm-Up

1. Sun Salutations (Vinyasas) (2 Reps)
Completed.
I was weak on the push-ups throughout the yoga as I was on day 1.

2. Runner's Pose
Completed.
Yoga work was awkward for me, will take some getting use to.

3. Warrior One
Completed.
Started to feel a bit tired.

4. Warrior Two
Completed.
Arms began feeling a bit tired.

5. Reverse Warrior
Completed.
Had to rest arms at side for a moment a few times during warrior two.

6. Ball Kick (20 Reps each side)
Completed.
No issue.

7. Hook / Uppercut / Side Kick (15 Reps each side)
Completed.
No issue.

8. Front & Back Knuckles / Ball Kick / Back Kick (15 Reps each side)
Completed.
Started getting slow.

9. Jab / Cross / Hook / Uppercut (25 Reps each side)
Stopped halfway through.
Needed a rest.

10. Three-Direction Kick (18 Reps each side)
Completed.
Was a bit awkward kicking to the side and back, performed slower than video.

11. Airborne Heisman (30 Sec)
Completed.
Slow.

12. Swing Kick (30 Sec)
Completed.
Slow.

13. Jump Shot (30 Sec)
Completed.
No issue.

14. Tire (30 Sec)
Completed.
No issue.

15. Wacky Jacks (30 Sec)
Too awkward to figure out in time.

Repeat Previous Sequence (Starting at Airborne Heisman)
The second run through I was able to complete everything other than Wacky Jacks, was slow again.

16. Squat X-Press (30 Reps)
Completed.
No issue.

17. Steam Engine (50 Reps)
Stopped halfway.
Was tired, needed a rest. I should have paused the video and caught myself up.

18. Dreya Roll (60 Sec)
Completed.
No issue.

19. Squat Run (30 Sec each side)
Completed.
Slow.

20. Superman / Banana (60 Sec)
Wasn't able to perform well at all.
Was too tired and weak, couldn't keep feet and arms off ground.

Cool Down


*Notes*

Woke up sore but feeling good. Had to start slowing down the routines pretty early in this workout but I was able to finish. Wasn't able to figure out wacky jacks, I'll have to work one those on my own time, they are really awkward for me. My breathing did end up in my ear again like on day 1 but not as bad. I Feel good about this workout and am ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Marat (Aug 4, 2009)

GreenLit said:


> I had to stop this workout 32 minutes into a 57 minute program ending at the 9th exercise. I developed a strong headache the pain of which intensified with motion and I was feeling faint and sick.





GreenLit said:


> I'm doing my workouts first thing in the morning, eating after.



You need to eat before your routine. If they tell you that you shouldn't eat until after, then I'd highly recommend that you ignore that piece of information. If you still feel sick during exercise, get yourself checked out by a doctor. There may be something physiological that is causing you to feel that way. However, it's likely your lack of pre-workout nutrition.


Additionally, ditch the drinks they are selling you. I don't know what in them, but they are likely overpriced and can be substituted with things that are already in your refrigerator. 

Chocolate milk really isn't an optimal post-workout meal. The fructose from the sugar  in the chocolate should really be avoided. Given your current goals though, it's nothing something that's going to kill you.

Get whatever percent milk you feel comfortable with. If you like full fat, get that.2% or fat free? It'll do as well.  The extra calories in the full fat can do you good.


----------



## emilyfulton (Aug 12, 2009)

what should i do to avoid having joint pain?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

emilyfulton said:


> what should i do to avoid having joint pain?



Um....hold very, very still?  

Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------

